# Jd LX 266



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Going to look at a 2002 LX266,in a few minutes. $250,cuz the trans slips.
Figure if it needs a trans,it'll be worth it.
If I get it,I'll post pics.
Don't know ,until tomorrow,but here it is:
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4545342579.html


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bought the 266,today. I'll pick it up on Thursday.
The guy selling it ,and I puttered with it,and I found out it was just low on fluid.
I asked if he still wanted to sell it,and he said" Do you think you could go to $300 ?"
I don't think that's a bad price,since it's pretty clean,and now, I don't have to put a trans in it,so I bought it !
I plan on replacing one of the rear tires,since it is slightly larger than the other.
At least I don't have to use the push mower to cut the 1.5 acre lawn,anymore !


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,here it is!
It runs very well,but,after about 1-2 hrs,it wants to quit driving. I suspect the filter,in the trans,so I ordered one($ 60,plus tax !!).
View attachment 21931


View attachment 21932


View attachment 21933


View attachment 21934


I also have to glue the seat pad down,but I already have the stuff,for that.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

just found out the trans is crap,so I'm pulling whatever I can use,and scrapping the rest.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like I get to KEEP the JD !
I found a sheared key,and replaced it,and she runs great, again !


----------

